# Magic skills with the cube !! :-)



## Mr Cubism (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr skelette has some cubing skills:





Woooa!


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

Wtf? Seriously keep this crap off this forum please?


----------



## DT546 (Sep 13, 2010)

why....
(not you radcuber)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm (not) 12 years old and what is this?


----------



## nitay6669 (Sep 13, 2010)

ROFLMAO
omg that is one of the most stupidest things i have ever saw!!!


----------



## flan (Sep 13, 2010)

haha wtf? I would complain but you put some effort into it so I wont. Also I must confess when you giggled so did I


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 13, 2010)

What cubing does to some people...


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 13, 2010)

wat 

This is crazy.


----------



## David0794 (Sep 13, 2010)

LOLWAT


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 13, 2010)

DT546 said:


> why....
> (not you radcuber)



If you can´t see the funny about it, it will be difficult to explain......

I know people who laugh at it, so......

_(and of cause you can say that people who laugh at this are crazy, but people laugh at Mr Bean too.....) _


----------



## Carrot (Sep 13, 2010)

I got sad when he pushed the pyraminx off the table! :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> WTF?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

only fun thing was the cube disappearing in the last seconds. The rest was annoying to hear and watch (far to predictable)


----------



## maggot (Sep 13, 2010)

no no no! not pyraminx! stupid! 

pyra got pwnt.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nonononono.
That was depressing to watch.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 13, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I thought it was kind of funny.



It was funny because it was so stupid


----------



## theace (Sep 14, 2010)

wakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawakawaka!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 14, 2010)

WORLD RECORD.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

but not as cool as a small kitten


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 14, 2010)

The voice.... *ears bleeding*


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 23, 2010)

Now Skelette solves 5 cubes under 13 seconds and transforming them.....


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2010)

Apparently opinions can't be wrong and I loved that video. Me has added to favourites.

edit - I bet if it turned out to be Faz everyone would suddenly love the videos too.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 23, 2010)

I must do more Skelette videos


----------



## MEn (Sep 24, 2010)

My "try" senses are tingling!


----------



## number1failure (Sep 24, 2010)

Seriously people, keep the hate out. Like he said, people like Mr. Bean for God's sake. It all depends on your preferred type of comedy, and this type does not have many fans, but they absolutely love it. I personally am not a huge fan of this type if comedy, but it is still a great video nonetheless.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Very random...I wish I could make cubes appear


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 25, 2010)

*More videos!!* So funny! Hilarious! I don't even have to hear what he's saying for it to be funny! 

I am honestly surprised at what people are saying in response to these videos. So much for "No flaming" and "family-friendly site".


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2010)

This is the bane of human existence.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 25, 2010)

These are the kinds of videos I can only laugh at late at night.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 3, 2010)

Skelette is back with more skills:


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2011)

Sorry guys, but Skelette is back:


----------



## Owen (May 6, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 6, 2011)

finally, something refreshing


----------



## James15 (May 6, 2011)

lol, how many cubes do you have?


----------



## cyoubx (May 6, 2011)

He possesses skills comparable to cubing. Remarkable.


----------



## ianography (May 6, 2011)

I love this guy.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 6, 2011)

James15 said:


> lol, how many cubes do you have?


 
Skelette has no cubes, but lucky for him he can create cubes from nowhere 

Uri Geller and David Copperfield should learn from him!


----------



## Micael (May 6, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## Squishypants (May 6, 2011)

If I did drugs on a regular basis, this would make me pop my liver out my kneecap. This is megadeth meets alvin and the chipmunks. Top notch.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 6, 2011)

Skelette has improved more the last day


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 6, 2011)

More terror from Skelette; 




Uri Geller, bye bye


----------



## Tommy Dew (May 7, 2011)

so good==


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 10, 2011)

Skelette has stepped it up, a new world record 6x6


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 10, 2011)

I had to laugh.


----------



## ianography (May 10, 2011)

Moar plox


----------

